# Improvising Bday Lunch, Need Recipe for Cold Lemon Souffle



## leigh (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm having my youngest son to lunch on his birthday Thursday, and what with all this ice and whatnot, it looks like I'm not going to make it to the store for chicken and pistachios so I can make chicken and noodles and something (anything!lol) containing pistachios - two of his favorites.  Instead, he's going to be stuck with whatever I can put together out of what's around.  At this point it looks like he'll be getting a Waldorf salad made with homemade mayo and toasted walnuts, followed by venison steak, buttered brown rice (luckily, also a favorite), some sort of sweet-and-sour cabbage dish, hot rolls, and a cold lemon souffle accompanied by coffee brewed with chicory and laced with cinnamon.

But see, the thing is (twisting sash) I don’t have a recipe for a cold lemon souffle . . . 

Does anybody have a recipe for a cold lemon souffle that can be made a day before serving and doesn't call for whipping cream?   I’d really appreciate your sharing it.

Thank You!!!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 8, 2005)

How's this. fresh from Google"

 Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
    5                    egg yolks
    3/4  cup           fresh lemon juice
    1 1/2  cups       sugar
    1    tablespoon    grated lemon zest
    1      envelope      plain gelatin
      1/4  cup           cold water
    5                    egg whites
    1      pinch         cream of tartar
    1      pinches       salt
    1      cup           heavy cream

 Place egg yolks, 3/4 cup sugar, lemon juice and zest in heavy saucepan and cook over low heat, always stirring, until mixture thickens enough to coat a spoon. Remove from heat. Sprinkle gelatin over cold water and allow to soften.
 Add to yolk mixture and stir until it begins to set. Beat egg whites with
 cream of tartar, slowly adding remaining sugar and beating until stiff. Beat cream to form soft peaks. Stir 1 cup egg white into yolk mixture. Fold in remaining white rapidly, then fold in cream. Place in 8-cup souffle dish and chill at least 4 hours. Decorate with rosettes of whipped cream and fruit such as strawberries and kiwis.

                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

 NOTES : Add chilling time.  Serve with fruit and cream garnish.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 8, 2005)

Or this?

A light, refreshing dessert!  Cold Lemon Soufflé is particularly good after a heavy meal.  The soufflé looks most attractive if it is set in a 6-inch soufflé dish, tied with a raised collar of greaseproof or waxed paper.  The paper is removed after the soufflé is set and the top of the soufflé may then be decorated with chopped or slivered nuts, cookies or glacé cherries and cream.  The soufflé may also be set in a decorative glass or china serving bowl or it may be used as a flan filling.

6 Servings

5 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
3 lemons, finely grated rind and juice
1/2 oz. gelatin, dissolved in 4 tablespoons hot water
1 1/4 cup heavy cream
5 egg whites

In a medium-sized heatproof mixing bowl, combine the egg yolks and sugar.  Put the bowl over a saucepan half full of hot water.  Place the pan over moderate heat and, using a wire whisk or rotary beater, beat the mixture for 15 to 20 minutes or until it is thick. 

Add the lemon rind and juice and continue beating until well mixed and the mixture makes a ribbon trail on itself when the whisk is lifted.

Alternatively, beat the egg yolks, sugar and lemon rind for 5 minutes or until hick in an electric mixer.  Add the lemon juice to the egg mixture and continue beating for 15 to 20 more minutes or until the mixture makes a ribbon trail on itself when the beater is lifted. 

Remove the bowl from the pan and set it in a large bowl or baking dish containing cold water.  Continue whisking until the mixture and the bowl are both quite cold. 

Pour in the gelatin and stir well. 

In a medium-sized mixing bowl, beat the cream with a wire whisk or rotary beater until it is thick but not stiff, then carefully fold it into the egg and lemon mixture.  Place the bowl in the refrigerator and chill the mixture for 45 minutes to 1 hour, or until it is cold but not quite set.

In a large bowl, beat the egg whites with a wire whisk until they form stiff peaks,  Using a large metal spoon, carefully fold the egg whites into the soufflé mixture.  Turn the mixture into a soufflé dish or serving bowl and place in the refrigerator to set for 4 hours or overnight before serving.


----------



## leigh (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks, Brooksy!  These look luscious.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is another good recipe.

Tangy Lemon Souffle
2 tb Butter 
3 tb Flour 
1 pn Salt 
1 c Milk 
1/3 c Sugar 
3  Egg yolks 
2 ts Grated lemon rind 
1/4 c Lemon juice,-fresh 
3  Egg whites 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.In double boiler over hot water, melt butter and stir in flour and salt. Allow the mixture to cook 3 minutes. 
2.Gradually add the milk, stirring constantly until the mixture is thickened and smooth. Stir in the sugar. Remove the double boiler from heat. Set aside. 
3.In another bowl beat the yolks until they are light and creamy. Beat in the grated lemon rind and juice. Stir a little of the hot milk mixture into the yolks to temper, and then stir the yolks into the hot mixture. 
4.In a bowl, beat the egg whites until they are stiff, but not dry. Fold the egg whites gently into the lemon mixture, taking care not to overmix.
5.Pour the mixture into a buttered and sugared 1 1/2 quart souffle dish. Bake the souffle for 35 mins, or until it has a golden crust and is well puffed. Serve immediately or refrigerate. Can be served chilled or rewarmed in a gentle oven.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2005)

YUMMY!
YummY!!!!!


----------



## leigh (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, WOW, Kansas girl!  This ix precisely what I was hoping for: no cream,'cuz I don't wanna gain back any of the 100 lbs I've lost to date . . . I have a play date with my kitchen Tuesday; can hardly wait to get started on this!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations to you on your weight loss - having lost 85 pounds myself, I know what a HUGE accomplishment it is. Enjoy the recipe!


----------



## leigh (Jan 10, 2005)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> Wow! Congratulations to you on your weight loss - having lost 85 pounds myself, I know what a HUGE accomplishment it is. Enjoy the recipe!



Congratulations yourself!  I'm sure you deserve a lot more credit than I do, because I've been at this for something like ten years.  At this rate, by the time I'm skinny enough to wear a swimsuit, I probablywon't be able to figure out which way it goes. :roll: 

Thanks again for the recipe - I'm really looking forward to making, and _eating _it!


----------

